# pictures of your nurseries?



## samface182

i havent even thought about it yet but it would be good to see what people have done to their nursery so far!

what theme have you chose etc?

im sure alot of us would appreciate it :)

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

ive decided that if its a girl its going to be eeyore, theres some lovely nursery stuff on ebay. still trying to decide for a boy. everything seems so much more difficult for boys lol.


----------



## samface182

Kirsty90 said:


> ive decided that if its a girl its going to be eeyore, theres some lovely nursery stuff on ebay. still trying to decide for a boy. everything seems so much more difficult for boys lol.

i would quite fancy a space theme. like wee cartoon rockets and stuff for a boy. think that would be really good. im struggling for a girl!


----------



## bobbybrewster

We know we're having a little boy so bought some of the cowboy wall stickers from Cath Kidston and they look great!Lots of cacti, cowboys and horses. Got the matching changing bag and larger weekend bag too. The colours in his room are blue, brown and red - we think it looks really nice and bright  The stickers are a great way to quickly change a room and work really well, i def recommend.


----------



## hivechild

I went for a Super Mario Bros. theme for the nursery. I still have a ton left to do though!

I have some pics I just put up this morning here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/265671-wee-monkeys-nursery.html


----------



## OmiOmen

We are having a boy but went with a unisex room. It is all from Ikea and was done for just under £500 but we are quite happy with it. I took my photos with my phone-cam so they are not great quality and make my soft cream walls look yellow! 
View attachment 59826

View attachment 59827

View attachment 59828

View attachment 59829


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow thats lovely OmiOmen!!! 

My DD is 9 months now, but we've only just moved so I'd redone her room, its all kitted out in the Mothercare Rosebud range...I will post a piccy after I feed her and do a botty change ;) haha!


----------



## ladypotter

OmiOmen said:


> We are having a boy but went with a unisex room. It is all from Ikea and was done for just under £500 but we are quite happy with it. I took my photos with my phone-cam so they are not great quality and make my soft cream walls look yellow!
> View attachment 59826
> 
> View attachment 59827
> 
> View attachment 59828
> 
> View attachment 59829

Love it! We bought the same cribs and changing table for our babies, instead of the malm dressers (my daughter has those in black), we have the aneboda set. The 3 drawer dresser, the wardrobe and a nightstand (all leftover from a guestroom). YAY!! I will take pics after 20wks when we put the cribs together and we know what we are having.

This is the bedding set I will probably get (as long as it isn't two girls):
https://www.bunksnstuff.com/Images/Products/Attach/cmac4a5a253bc3e8c.jpg


----------



## AP

I'm another who didnt go for the regular baby nursery, we have Disney Princesses everywhere!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Here's my 'nursery'. My DD never got a nursery as a newborn as we knew we were moving...so when we moved I did this. It was a late nursery experience. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Aimee/CIMG5787.jpg
 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Aimee/CIMG5788.jpg

I made this toybox to match!! *looks proud* lol, I've never been creative!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Aimee/CIMG5811.jpg


----------



## nightkd

Your nurseries look lovely! :D

We're planning to move before Bean arrives, so I've had to put off organising our nursery.. I've changed my mind on theme now though anyway! I was planning Classic Pooh, but now I'm thinking a pale green paint and butterfly/floral theme. :)

xx


----------



## hivechild

nightkd said:


> Your nurseries look lovely! :D
> 
> We're planning to move before Bean arrives, so I've had to put off organising our nursery.. I've changed my mind on theme now though anyway! I was planning Classic Pooh, but now I'm thinking a pale green paint and butterfly/floral theme. :)
> 
> xx

Not exactly butterflies but you reminded me of this bedding set I saw awhile ago that I thought was cute, and who doesn't love bumblebees?

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51TiV0rpAhL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

https://www.amazon.com/Boutique-Brand-GEENNY-Bumble-BEDDING/dp/B002ZBDK54/


----------



## nightkd

Wow, I really like that!! Very cute!

I'd like to make the bumpers etc for our nursery...Whether that will go to plan or not, remains to be seen... :lol:

x


----------



## Bee26

Here is mine...we are having a boy and wanted it to be really babyis..its the sleepy farm range from mothercare xx
 



Attached Files:







2010_1231nursery20008.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 97









2010_1231nursery20010.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 84


----------



## MiissMuffet

I didn't go and buy a theme i wanted to be more original and do it myslef. i like colourful. It's nothing new and flash, but I love it :) I will go take some photos :) x


----------



## nightkd

MiissMuffet said:


> I didn't go and buy a theme i wanted to be more original and do it myslef. i like colourful. It's nothing new and flash, but I love it :) I will go take some photos :) x

I wanna see!!! :D

xx


----------



## DWandMJ

Once we get confirmation that Averie is a girl on the 10th, we'll start decorating... We aren't going with a theme, really. Kind of a clean and pretty modern feel with light green walls, white kalani crib, white canopy mosquito netting, sweet violet tisket bedding (overstock.com), a crystal chandelier, white sheers on the window, and a few black and white nature photography prints (trees or flowers) until we can get some photos of LO.


----------



## MiissMuffet

nightkd said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> I didn't go and buy a theme i wanted to be more original and do it myslef. i like colourful. It's nothing new and flash, but I love it :) I will go take some photos :) x
> 
> I wanna see!!! :D
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Oh yea still gotta take the pics lol xx


----------



## tiger

MiissMuffet said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> I didn't go and buy a theme i wanted to be more original and do it myslef. i like colourful. It's nothing new and flash, but I love it :) I will go take some photos :) x
> 
> I wanna see!!! :D
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yea still gotta take the pics lol xxClick to expand...

:dohh: lol!!!!! :dohh:
i havent even started putting the nursery together :( we are moving 3wks after he is due so there is no point. so everything is just sitting in the corner of the room lol


----------



## tasha41

We didn't have a nursery due to not having room for baby to have her own room lol.. that is the #1 thing I would change about my pregnancy :( I think I will overcompensate when I do her "big girl room" eventually though :shy:

I LOOOOVE the work you girls have done! What an awesome Mario theme too, so original!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

its still early for me to chime in here, but we've already decided that girl or boy we are doing our nursery in apples and apple trees. my MIL passed away in Nov 2007 and was big into quilt making, and the last quilt she made was a baby quilt for me and DH, so no matter what thats what our nursery will be.


----------



## nightkd

MiissMuffet said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> I didn't go and buy a theme i wanted to be more original and do it myslef. i like colourful. It's nothing new and flash, but I love it :) I will go take some photos :) x
> 
> I wanna see!!! :D
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yea still gotta take the pics lol xxClick to expand...

:rofl:!!!

Aww Prayinforbaby - that's so sweet :)

xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

im so jealous
they are lovely
i want to do a girly nurshary :( but im living with my mom still :(


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Here is our LO's nursery. I'm not doing a lot of decorating, just very simple jungle theme.

The things on the bookshelf will eventually go on his changing table, but we don't have that yet as the weather has been too nasty to drive it up here. And his bassinet will eventually go into our room rather than his when I get it clean enough!
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 158









nursery2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 86


----------



## nightkd

That looks great!! You have a BIG nursery!! :lol:

I think we're planning a light green paint on the walls and I'll be doing a lot of the decorations - eg letters for the wall, painting, cross stitch etc and maybe some butterfly stencils for a bit of colour. :)

I can't start until we find a new place, or decide we're staying here for another 6 months from May or not though! :dohh:

xx


----------



## BabyHaines

Your nurseries are all so lovely!!

But.....Ahhhhhhhh!! I'm due in 4wks (might be less according to scan!!) and my hubbly is still painting ours!!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!! *panic*


----------



## MiissMuffet

Here's mine so far. Still got to get a mattris for the cot and organise the change table and stuff but this will do for now :) x

https://i47.tinypic.com/2mc6kw6.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/14kktp2.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/14o8k6.jpg

https://i50.tinypic.com/6rol1h.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/1zyg48h.jpg

https://i46.tinypic.com/jiidrk.jpg

https://i45.tinypic.com/scgh05.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/2wbsuj8.jpg

https://i50.tinypic.com/eulc1c.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/n48gli.jpg

https://i48.tinypic.com/s1oilk.jpg

:kiss:
x


----------



## LittleAurora

lovely! and some great inspiration!


----------



## PB&J

Already posted these in third tri, but thought I'd put them here too in case they give anyone ideas! I love looking at pics of other people's nurseries!
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0534.jpg
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0532.jpg
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0537.jpg
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0538.jpg
https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0542.jpg


----------



## nightkd

Your nurseries look awesome!!! :thumbup:

I can't wait until we can decorate ours :hissy:

xx


----------



## kate.m.

PB&J said:


> Already posted these in third tri, but thought I'd put them here too in case they give anyone ideas! I love looking at pics of other people's nurseries!
> https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0534.jpg
> https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0532.jpg
> https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0537.jpg
> https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0538.jpg
> https://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy45/vickytoria_08/Nursery/IMG_0542.jpg

Id love to do an animal theme in ours- are they stickers on your walls? If so where are they from? Your nursery looks fantastic!


----------



## PB&J

Thank you! They're Fisher Price 'Animals of the Rainforest' stickers. You can get them from a few places on the net, like kiddicare, funtosee.com and eBay x


----------



## Jetters

^ your nursery looks fabulous, what a lucky baby!!!!


----------



## RinnaRoo

https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Peaceandphotography88/nursey1.jpg
https://i711.photobucket.com/albums/ww114/Peaceandphotography88/citrus_palettes_01.jpg

Im probably going to do something like this. I like dark colored wood, and the picture frames will be filled with pictures of his and my own family. :] I LOVE the wall color but Im thinking about adding a chair rail with some kind of stripping design under it. 
Super in to citrus colors. :]


----------



## Janiepops

Awwww all these nurseries are beautiful! Makes me sooooo jealous that I can't do one :( Poor bubs has to share with big bro.


----------



## Rebecca_B

This is our theme for the nursery which is currently work in progress...

I have purchased everything in this picture but our cot is lighter than this one.

I will post as it comes together xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemamma

I'd love to do something big like these. But I only painted the room in the summer before BFP, and it's a lovely paint & colour (very pale blue) so we'll have to work with that! We're also thinking about moving next yr, so I'm reluctant to babify it too much as we'd have to undo it next yr. 

The woodwork is all cream so very country, then we'll use soft furnishings and accessories to make it childlike.


----------



## fi_broon

Looking great ladies. You can follow my nursery progress here:

https://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q20/fi_broon/Nursery%20Pics/

It's almost done now....phew....

Fi


----------



## anie

fi_broon said:


> Looking great ladies. You can follow my nursery progress here:
> 
> https://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q20/fi_broon/Nursery%20Pics/
> 
> It's almost done now....phew....
> 
> Fi

Wow! Looks amazing! Must've taken a while, looks like a lot of hard work..

Wish I was as creative...


----------



## nightkd

fi_broon said:


> Looking great ladies. You can follow my nursery progress here:
> 
> https://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q20/fi_broon/Nursery%20Pics/
> 
> It's almost done now....phew....
> 
> Fi

Wow!! Bet LO will like that! :D

I wanna get on with our nursery!!!! Someone get us a new house? Please? :lol:

xx


----------



## Mum2befirst

were going for once upon a time cream theme from mamas and papas. Justdoesnt seem bright enough for baby tho but if we acessorise in colours like the mobile etc it might look odd?


----------



## Sarah10

Aww all your nurseries look beautiful! Its still too early for me (plus i'm in the process of moving house ha ha) i cant wait!


----------



## Zo23

Everybody's nurserys look great!! Question..is there a rule about hanging things on the wall above the baby's crib? I want to hang a picture, but I am worried about it falling...


----------



## LankyDoodle

I've gone for neutral colours and am going to accessorize with pretty curtains that she is not likely to outgrow.

I considered getting our decorator to do a mural or something, but I thought I'd get bored of looking at it after a while and she'd be fed up of it by the time she is 6 and wants something more grown up.


----------



## glitterbomb

everyones nursey looks so great :) I love them all


----------



## Jellyt

Rebecca_B said:


> View attachment 63376
> 
> 
> This is our theme for the nursery which is currently work in progress...
> 
> I have purchased everything in this picture but our cot is lighter than this one.
> 
> I will post as it comes together xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We are having a jungle chums nursery too :). I'll post pics when OH has finished painting it!


----------



## xxEMZxx

They all look really nice, I'm going for barnaby button theme from mamas and papas.


----------



## BabyL0Ve

ladypotter said:


> OmiOmen said:
> 
> 
> We are having a boy but went with a unisex room. It is all from Ikea and was done for just under £500 but we are quite happy with it. I took my photos with my phone-cam so they are not great quality and make my soft cream walls look yellow!
> View attachment 59826
> 
> View attachment 59827
> 
> View attachment 59828
> 
> View attachment 59829
> 
> 
> Love it! We bought the same cribs and changing table for our babies, instead of the malm dressers (my daughter has those in black), we have the aneboda set. The 3 drawer dresser, the wardrobe and a nightstand (all leftover from a guestroom). YAY!! I will take pics after 20wks when we put the cribs together and we know what we are having.
> 
> This is the bedding set I will probably get (as long as it isn't two girls):
> https://www.bunksnstuff.com/Images/Products/Attach/cmac4a5a253bc3e8c.jpgClick to expand...

Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

Some gorgeous nurseries there ladies! :flower:

I posted a while back in 3rd Tri but now it's finished properly I thought I'd post the end result :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1000140.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1000141.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1000139.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/P1000138.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/metalmorphosis/18077_257657170546_675230546_338180.jpg

Can't wait to actually get him in it now! :)


----------



## Heidi

AFC84 thats amazing!!! Much more organised than i am and your only three days ahead of me :)


----------



## AFC84

Thanks! I'm not usually that organised, but I've been off work since about November and getting bored...plus I thought it would be easier to do before I get too huge!


----------



## Heidi

If i was off work im sure i would be a bit more organised too, only 5 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## AFC84

Sure it'll go quickly for you...bet it'll be a relief too!


----------



## Terrilea

Ruby's Nursery xx
 



Attached Files:







SNV31668 (600x450).jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 33









SNV31673 (450x600).jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 22









SNV31674 (450x600).jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 29









SNV31669 (450x600).jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 31









SNV31672 (450x600).jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Terrilea

a couple more pics...
 



Attached Files:







SNV31675 (450x600).jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9









SNV31671 (450x600).jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 5









SNV31677 (640x480) (600x450).jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









SNV31676 (450x600).jpg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## stephx

Terrilea said:


> a couple more pics...


Woww! Thats gorgeous! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## AFC84

Awww that's so pretty! :)


----------



## Indy Princess

This is unfinished at the moment, still need to get his bookcase in, more canvases on the wall and take the pram and that chair downstairs. But this is what I've done so far:

https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx338/MrsLicchelli/nur1.jpg
https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx338/MrsLicchelli/nur2.jpg
https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx338/MrsLicchelli/nur3.jpg
https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx338/MrsLicchelli/nur4.jpg
https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx338/MrsLicchelli/nur5.jpg
https://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx338/MrsLicchelli/nur6.jpg


----------



## Bingo

AFC84, I love the underwater wall, it is fantastic. Is it painted or wall paper?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

These are so amazing! Can't wait to start ours...time is creeping by!


----------



## gemma55250

Terrilea said:


> a couple more pics...

aww your nursery is amazing. Really beautiful. I done mine at the weekend. Just need OH to do border and I'll post some pics xx


----------



## toptrump

This is our nursery. Sorry photo overload 

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10011.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10012.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10014.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10015.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10017.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10018.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10019.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10020.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10021.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10022.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10023.jpg


----------



## Kacie

toptrump said:


> This is our nursery. Sorry photo overload
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10011.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10012.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10014.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10015.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10017.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10018.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10019.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10020.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10021.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10022.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10023.jpg

Toptrump I really love your chest of drawers/changer.. can I ask what the furniture style is or where it is from?

My nursery is currenlty a bare room with the wallpaper stripped waiting to be plastered.. silly plasterer has hurt his back and now can't get here until next Monday so I'm another week behind :( xx


----------



## cymrucath

These nurseries are all so lovely. I have OH working on ours right now so once it is finished I will post some piccys!


----------



## AFC84

Bingo said:


> AFC84, I love the underwater wall, it is fantastic. Is it painted or wall paper?

Thanks...it's just wallpaper, comes in 12 strips, if you Google "Walltastic murals" they have a load of different ones too :) Only paid about 30 quid for it!

Toptrumps, that is beautiful!


----------



## Embovstar

toptrump said:


> This is our nursery.

I think I commented on this before, but I just LOVE how you've decorated your nursery. If we were having one, it would be just like that!!...HELL, I want a room like that :D

Nicola xx


----------



## xmrsbx

We're going for Mamas and Papas Millie and Boris, its a lovely unisex range. The house we've moved into has a decorated nursery already with a millie and boris border, we loved it so are going to continue with that theme.


----------



## xmrsbx

I love yours *kacie*


----------



## nightkd

Kacie said:


> toptrump said:
> 
> 
> This is our nursery.
> 
> Toptrump I really love your chest of drawers/changer.. can I ask what the furniture style is or where it is from?Click to expand...

I agree, it's gorge!!

DH is making our crib and changer and we've been looking for a design to go by similar to this! :)

xx


----------



## emski803

ooooooooh how exciting! we are waiting for new skirting boards to go on so we can finish the painting and then we can start filling it with cute things!!! :happydance:


----------



## Vicyi

Posted in 3rd tri but though id put it here too...
Well my little man will have to share with his big sister and he room is VERY girly so we have done what we could. Still looks too girly to me though but im sure once he moves in and his little toys/clothes are all over the place it'll look more boyish :D

BnB wont upload pics atm but linked here:
https://s928.photobucket.com/albums/ad121/vicyi/Nursery/


----------



## sazza

I love it! I really like the Zooby theme from Boots, I really want the Moses basket and lovely blankets x x


----------



## Vicyi

Yeah they are gorgeous! We have been given a Moses basket so we didnt get the Zooby one but i think ill get a few more bits from there once he's born


----------



## wannabemamma

We've just found out we're having a little girl, but we've decided not to paint the spare room as it is a really pretty very pale blue. We've been bought a lovely quilt with bright blues, red, oranges, greens etc on so that'll be nice. We're not into going overly girly, but obviously I don't want it to look weird! Do you think that pale blue with lots of bright accessories (I'm thinking red) possibly along a nautical theme (we're both yachties) would look odd for a girl's room?

We're thinking of getting bunting to hang, and some pretty curtains etc. I don't want to redecorate as we might move next yr and it would be a pain in the arse!


----------



## sazza

wannabemamma said:


> We've just found out we're having a little girl, but we've decided not to paint the spare room as it is a really pretty very pale blue. We've been bought a lovely quilt with bright blues, red, oranges, greens etc on so that'll be nice. We're not into going overly girly, but obviously I don't want it to look weird! Do you think that pale blue with lots of bright accessories (I'm thinking red) possibly along a nautical theme (we're both yachties) would look odd for a girl's room?
> 
> We're thinking of getting bunting to hang, and some pretty curtains etc. I don't want to redecorate as we might move next yr and it would be a pain in the arse!

Congrats on being on team pink! I think pale blue and red will look gorgeous. You could add some pretty patchwork elements in there as well too. Please post pics when it is done. :thumbup:


----------



## jess_smurf

this is mine, but might be moving not got cot yet next month for that :), made the stencil myself x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0272.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 57









IMG_0273.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 32









IMG_0277.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## nightkd

jess_smurf said:


> this is mine, but might be moving not got cot yet next month for that :), made the stencil myself x

Aww, that looks lovely :)

I think we've decided we're doing a bug/garden theme as we've already chosen a nice pale green for the walls - I wanted to stencil some butterflies on, but wasn't sure how to arrange them... I'm making a butterfly and a dragonfly out of polystyrene balls (an art project I did at secondary school, improved version! :thumbup:) to hang from the ceiling and probably a mobile...DH is making the crib and possibly the changing table....I'm excited!! :D

Still can't start properly decorating until we get a new place sorted, but we found somewhere we like (only seen the show apartment though, not the actual one we'd be moving into..) and I can really see the 2nd bedroom as a nursery! :happydance:

xx


----------



## kellgell06

The pictures look lovely. Wish i could have a nursery like those. Bubs has to go in with me and OH as we are currently living with his parents whilst looking for our own place.


----------



## butterfly812

Where did you see this bedding? I love it and can't find it anywhere!

https://www.bunksnstuff.com/Images/Products/Attach/cmac4a5a253bc3e8c.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## Faerie

Lovely nurseries ladies!

Poor 'Fia still hasn't got one, we moved house in June and we're moving again in September when she will finally get a proper bedroom - at the moment she's having to share with a lot of packing boxes and Daddy's aeroplanes! 

So now in the new house I have two nurseries to decorate, yay :)


----------



## Rebecca_B

Rebecca_B said:


> View attachment 63376
> 
> 
> This is our theme for the nursery which is currently work in progress...
> 
> I have purchased everything in this picture but our cot is lighter than this one.
> 
> I will post as it comes together xxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Well ladies, my wonderful hubby has completed the nursery and i've posted this slideshow on 3rd tri too...

What d'you think?


https://s192.photobucket.com/home/beckss77/recentuploads?view=slideshow


----------



## Heidi

^^ thats lovely. we have the same cot bedding and mobile :)


----------



## ladypotter

butterfly812 said:


> Where did you see this bedding? I love it and can't find it anywhere!
> 
> https://www.bunksnstuff.com/Images/Products/Attach/cmac4a5a253bc3e8c.jpg

[/QUOTE]

It's called Derby Plaid. I ended up not getting it because I am having two girls. But I still LOVE IT!!! If you google it you will find a lot of sites that carry it, but this one is one of the cheaper I have seen:

https://www.nurserybabybedding.com/cotton-tale-designs-derby-plaid-baby-bedding.html


----------



## LizM86

I have nearly finished the nursery just need to get a chest of drawers, bedding and a few pictures. I have drawn the characters from Winnie the Pooh and have written quotes and poems from the books i have.... will try and put some pics on later!


----------



## LizM86

Nursery pics!!!

 



Attached Files:







104_2600.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 64









104_2599.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 56









104_2598.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 29









104_2597.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 36









104_2595.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Natasha2605

LizM86 said:


> Nursery pics!!!

That's beautiful. Everyone's nurseries are gorgeous. My OH is currently painting ours as I type. :) We're doing pink walls with a winnie the Pooh theme xx


----------



## ladypotter

Here is mine so far. I have not hung the pictures or their names (can't decide if I'm going to do the whole name or just initials) but you get the basic idea. The other crib will go on the other side of the dresser, but one piece was broken so we had to return it to IKEA and get a new one. 

https://images.photo2.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp532%3C9%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D338%3A445975325nu0mrj
https://images2b.photo.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp53396%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D338%3A455276325nu0mrj


----------



## b23

ladypotter, your nursery is lovely!!!


----------



## KiansMummy

some lovely nurserys i cant wait till we start doing ours x


----------



## tinkerbel

ladypotter said:


> Here is mine so far. I have not hung the pictures or their names (can't decide if I'm going to do the whole name or just initials) but you get the basic idea. The other crib will go on the other side of the dresser, but one piece was broken so we had to return it to IKEA and get a new one.
> 
> https://images.photo2.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp532%3C9%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D338%3A445975325nu0mrj
> https://images2b.photo.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp53396%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D338%3A455276325nu0mrj

hi love the colours and where is ur bedding from its lovely


----------



## ladypotter

tinkerbel said:


> ladypotter said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine so far. I have not hung the pictures or their names (can't decide if I'm going to do the whole name or just initials) but you get the basic idea. The other crib will go on the other side of the dresser, but one piece was broken so we had to return it to IKEA and get a new one.
> 
> https://images.photo2.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp532%3C9%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D338%3A445975325nu0mrj
> https://images2b.photo.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp53396%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D338%3A455276325nu0mrj
> 
> hi love the colours and where is ur bedding from its lovelyClick to expand...

Thank you! 

It's called Mod Butterfly if you do a search online, you will find plenty. I got it from Kohls (a department store in the states), but I have also bought stuff from here before:

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/ban/banmbb0117.html

good luck!!


----------



## Fiore

toptrump said:


> This is our nursery. Sorry photo overload
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/Nursery/SDC10011.jpg
> 
> (etc...)

I love the little horses! Where are they from?xx


----------



## toptrump

This is the Zeddy and Parsnip range from Mamas and Papas xx :)


----------



## Fiore

toptrump said:


> This is the Zeddy and Parsnip range from Mamas and Papas xx :)

Thanks! Just discovered that theirs a Mamas and Papas outlet in a town near me, might have to take OH tomorrow :thumbup: xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

this is the set ive got. 
https://www.babycarecentres.co.uk/product-images-large/kids-line-snug-as-a-bug-3pc-cot-bed-bedding-set-5666.jpg


----------



## Fiore

Kirsty90 said:


> this is the set ive got.
> https://www.babycarecentres.co.uk/product-images-large/kids-line-snug-as-a-bug-3pc-cot-bed-bedding-set-5666.jpg

That is gorgeous! Green is such a calming colour for a calm baby :winkwink: xx


----------



## want2bamom

Here are a few pics of our nursery, still have afew things that need to get picked up, but she won't be sleeping in there for awhile, so we still have some time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1285.JPG
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 44









IMG_1257.JPG
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 24









IMG_1286.JPG
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 21









IMG_1275.JPG
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG_1287.JPG
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## May Mum2b

hey, 

after months of being the one to really be able to post here, and just staring at my empty room full of baby things but not made up .........i now can!! 

Isla's nursery was finished this weekend! thank god, as with about 3 weeks to go (getting induced) i was running out of time. my husband, FIL and pussy cat Felix did a wonderful job! i love it. still a few things to get but this is the general idea. i hope this link works, as i have no clue how to upload. hope you like! 
x
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=218719&id=286104190&ref=mf


----------



## lea28

want2bamom said:


> Here are a few pics of our nursery, still have afew things that need to get picked up, but she won't be sleeping in there for awhile, so we still have some time!

This nursery is beautiful (as are all of them!!) I love the lettering above the cot! x


----------



## Heidi

May Mum2b said:


> hey,
> 
> after months of being the one to really be able to post here, and just staring at my empty room full of baby things but not made up .........i now can!!
> 
> Isla's nursery was finished this weekend! thank god, as with about 3 weeks to go (getting induced) i was running out of time. my husband, FIL and pussy cat Felix did a wonderful job! i love it. still a few things to get but this is the general idea. i hope this link works, as i have no clue how to upload. hope you like!
> x
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=218719&id=286104190&ref=mf


Lovely Nursery! you have so many clothes! :thumbup: 
My cats were the same when we were setting up LO's room :haha: 
Where abouts in Hampshire are you? i'm Portsmouth way x


----------



## May Mum2b

[/QUOTE]
Lovely Nursery! you have so many clothes! :thumbup: 
My cats were the same when we were setting up LO's room :haha: 
Where abouts in Hampshire are you? i'm Portsmouth way x[/QUOTE]

thanks - i am in soton!! just down or up (???) the way depending on how you look at it i guess. 

everyone has said we have so many clothes, i still have about 30 outfits on the line that people have kindly given us, and the chest of drawers is full of baby gros and vests and sleep suits too. think we'll have to change her about 5 times a day to get them all worn! he he. still its so nice coordinating oufits etc. 

cats are so cute - i love my little boy. that was always his chill out room where he looked out the window and slept etc so i think he feels a bit upset. bless them. 

x


----------



## b23

It looks as though the South coast loves thinking about nurseries - I'm in Portsmouth too!


----------



## SteffyRae

i was planning on having the baby in with me the first few months i dont have a nursery.. is that weird?


----------



## nightkd

SteffyRae said:


> i was planning on having the baby in with me the first few months i dont have a nursery.. is that weird?

We're planning on having LO in with us for the first few months and we're moving at the end of May (due end of June) so our nursery will probably not be entirely finished by the time the baby arrives. I don't think it's weird, it's not even really that important...I'm just using it as a project (working on some decorations that we can put up once the nursery is painted etc) to distract myself. :)

xx


----------



## AngelzTears

All of these baby rooms are sooo cute! Makes me kind of sad, all I have is a crib with bedding and a changing table. I'm a creative person but I'm finding it hard to get her room ready for some reason.. I have a theme though, purple and butterflies. Anyone have any good products in mind or ideas to help me with the room?


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Here is our farm theme nursery for our son :) These were taken before we were fully done, it has much more decorations, curtains up and other finishing touches now but you can get the idea :)


----------



## AngelzTears

I felt bad about not having much anything in my nursery, so I just went shopping and bought a few things today. :happydance: I found this set on sale:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Qr3lSYtkL._SS400_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51JLoUOjIHL._SS400_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41q3vFNwpdL._SS400_.jpg

And these will go on the wall for decoration:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41nn8s8Yp2L._SS500_.jpg
I guess you can tell what the theme is. lol! :haha: I'll post pictures once it arrives and I get it set up!


----------



## ~RedLily~

AngelzTears said:


> I felt bad about not having much anything in my nursery, so I just went shopping and bought a few things today. :happydance: I found this set on sale:
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Qr3lSYtkL._SS400_.jpg
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51JLoUOjIHL._SS400_.jpg
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41q3vFNwpdL._SS400_.jpg
> 
> And these will go on the wall for decoration:
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41nn8s8Yp2L._SS500_.jpg
> I guess you can tell what the theme is. lol! :haha: I'll post pictures once it arrives and I get it set up!

omg thats gorgeous!
that the exact kind of thing i was looking for but then decided i didnt want to do a girls nursery just incase she turned out to be a he and i didnt want to wait until she was here.


----------



## kellgell06

AngelzTears said:


> I felt bad about not having much anything in my nursery, so I just went shopping and bought a few things today. :happydance: I found this set on sale:
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Qr3lSYtkL._SS400_.jpg
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51JLoUOjIHL._SS400_.jpg
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41q3vFNwpdL._SS400_.jpg
> 
> And these will go on the wall for decoration:
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41nn8s8Yp2L._SS500_.jpg
> I guess you can tell what the theme is. lol! :haha: I'll post pictures once it arrives and I get it set up!

Oh this set is gorgeous. and the butterflys are so pretty. Looking forward to seeing your nursery finished.


----------



## KiansMummy

wow some lovely nurseries xx


----------



## Bingo

Kirsty90 said:


> this is the set ive got.
> https://www.babycarecentres.co.uk/product-images-large/kids-line-snug-as-a-bug-3pc-cot-bed-bedding-set-5666.jpg

That's lovely. Where did you find them? The dressing/changing unit looks large with lots of storage space which I will definitely need when the time comes.


----------



## Veronica000

want2bamom said:


> Here are a few pics of our nursery, still have afew things that need to get picked up, but she won't be sleeping in there for awhile, so we still have some time!

This is the SET i been dying for! lol..i got the furniture but i have yet to get the bedding- i love the fuschia pink!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ProudMum

lovely nurseries xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Bingo said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> this is the set ive got.
> https://www.babycarecentres.co.uk/product-images-large/kids-line-snug-as-a-bug-3pc-cot-bed-bedding-set-5666.jpg
> 
> That's lovely. Where did you find them? The dressing/changing unit looks large with lots of storage space which I will definitely need when the time comes.Click to expand...

oh this is just the display pic sorry. ive only got the snug as a bug bedding and stuff. i wish i could fit that furniture in my teeny tiny nursery lol.


----------

